# Hi, I am the second moderator of the Suns...



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi, Although I am a Penny Hardaway fan, I will be fair to any fans here even they don't like Penny.

If you feel like Penny is wash up, feel free to talk about it but make sure we respect each other's opinions and no profanity.

Thank you..


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Penny is/was a nice player. i got involved in Bball like 5 years ago so I caught the tail end of the Hardaway-Shaq era. I think that he could still be awesome if he hadn't injured i himself.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Sure thing Kabi. Penny was awsome and had done so much for the Magic in 95 playoffs.


----------



## pennyfan03 (Jun 12, 2002)

*hey penny hardaway i have a question*

How can i change my phoenix suns icon to one of my own custom logos?I have a penny hardaway cent logo that woul dlike to use instead. thanks


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: hey penny hardaway i have a question*



> Originally posted by *pennyfan03 *
> How can i change my phoenix suns icon to one of my own custom logos?I have a penny hardaway cent logo that woul dlike to use instead. thanks


Go to the "User CP" on top of the screen, then click on it, I think you will see "Edit options", click it, and go to the bottom, go "change Avatar", then go to the bottom, "Upload Avatar from your computer", then just attach the file you have on your pc, hope that helps.


----------



## Ho-away (Jun 13, 2002)

Is it okay if say players are overrated? I think kobe is overrated and his shoes too. thanks thanks!


----------

